# 2.0 16v timing numbers



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

Hi guys need some timing numbers you guys are running on oyur 2.0 16v with boost.


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 16v timing numbers (tyrone27)*

Pump or race fuel? I'll dig through my maps when I have a few.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 16v timing numbers (radoboy)*

on 93 octane and c16


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 16v timing numbers (radoboy)*

on 93 octane and c16
Here is mine I was running on my 1.8 16v turbo


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 16v timing numbers (tyrone27)*

ok well it came to my attention that a lot of people have no idea what KPA means and what boost)PSI level it and and how to convert it. so I'm adding this to clearify it to people. got it from Electromotive manual and its comes in handy.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 16v timing numbers (tyrone27)*

here are two from valvecovergasket:


























_Modified by tyrone27 at 7:46 PM 9-6-2006_


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 16v timing numbers (tyrone27)*

My autronic maps are on my laptop so I will try and dig them out soon.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 16v timing numbers (radoboy)*

a comment about my spark maps above, the first one i used as an initial startup map, worked fine but definetly lacked some off boost zip...i loaded the second one 3 weeks ago or so, and saw a huge improvement in off boost performance. the bottom one is probably a hair aggressive on the off boost portion, but i think if max timing were to come in a little later it might be alright...
curious to see more maps though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 16v timing numbers (ValveCoverGasket)*

u running a 1.8 or 2.0


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 16v timing numbers (tyrone27)*

1.8, t3/t4 50 trim, 42# injectors, 3.5bar fpr


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 16v timing numbers (ValveCoverGasket)*

ok. stacked headgaskets?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 16v timing numbers (tyrone27)*

sorry, forgot the the most important part!
the c/r is 8.2:1 give or take .1
decked pistons


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 16v timing numbers (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_sorry, forgot the the most important part!
the c/r is 8.2:1 give or take .1
decked pistons









I'm curious what sort of numbers you're sitting at?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 16v timing numbers (Jeebus)*

its a long story about our dyno...
ill get on there one of these days. ive been saying it for months but i mean it!


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 16v timing numbers (ValveCoverGasket)*

wel updated my timing map, here is the new numbers that should work out good:








I'm using a 3 bar map sensor for thse that don't know.


----------



## Icevw (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 16v timing numbers (tyrone27)*

Here is mine, 1.8 16V turbo, with stock compresion 10:1 using 100octan avgas on 1.5bar of boost. 
No dyno yet but Im traping 116mph with full weght MK2








On 98ron octan (88mon octan) timing under boost was 16deg. on 1.3bar of boost, trapping 105mph
Gunni


_Modified by Icevw at 3:54 PM 9-8-2006_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 16v timing numbers (Icevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Icevw* »_ with stock compresion 10:1 using 100octan avgas on 1.5bar of boost. 


wow


----------



## 92golfer (Jun 12, 2002)

does anyone have any screen shots of their 16vT maps on 034efi?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (92golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92golfer* »_does anyone have any screen shots of their 16vT maps on 034efi?

you cant just use the values from these maps?


----------



## 92golfer (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
you cant just use the values from these maps?

this is what my basic map looks like








and my adtional map








i would assume it would be the same for everything but the way they have the numbers setup confuses me abit


_Modified by 92golfer at 2:48 PM 9-8-2006_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (92golfer)*

that first screen looks like an injector timing table to me...without anything useful in it...
that second one you could also get from an MS'd car, as most of those are in MS as well. have a look through my 16vT MSnS install thread in the 16v forum, i posted a bunch of screen shots of my various maps, and you should be able to translate those to your 034 just fine


----------

